# TSH Off- Hospital?



## Tally25 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello All... so the doctor has been watching my thyroid level. I am currently on 175mcg of synthroid. I have been feeling REALLY bad the past few weeks. 30 days ago my level was at 0.54 now today 30 days later I am at 0.11... ( 0.30-5.00)..I feel horrible. Feelings of weakness in upper body and now lower. Horrible Headaches, dry and itchy skin, weight gain, fatigue and heart palps. I am scared. My doctor was not in the office when my results came in. I work in the medical field so I am able to see my results as soon as they are run. I will not hear anything from my MD till tomorrow AM.. I am concerned to wait that long. I know if your level drops to much you can go into a coma. Today my thought process has been horrible. Forgetting things and even loosing small amounts of time. I am not sure if I am passing out or not. My body aches all over... I am really struggling if I should go to the hospital or if I will be OK over night. I am suppose to work tomorrow.... Im just really scared...


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi!

If you are feeling that poorly then go to the ER and get checked. It's always better to be safe than sorry. Better to get checked out then to be stressing for hours.

Sending you some prayers. :hugs:

Patti


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Patti about going to the ER if you are feeling like you might be experiencing a medical emergency. That said, a drop from .5 to .1 doesn't sound that huge to me, but I know all of our bodies are different and react differently to changes.

For a couple of points of reference...my TSH was 105 at one point (went hypo on purpose prior to RAI), and dropped with Levothyroxine to .05 and .007. My doctors were happy with both of those low numbers...not at all alarmed. However, I had none of the symptoms you are describing, and my issue was cancer, not Graves or Hashis.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tally25 said:


> Hello All... so the doctor has been watching my thyroid level. I am currently on 175mcg of synthroid. I have been feeling REALLY bad the past few weeks. 30 days ago my level was at 0.54 now today 30 days later I am at 0.11... ( 0.30-5.00)..I feel horrible. Feelings of weakness in upper body and now lower. Horrible Headaches, dry and itchy skin, weight gain, fatigue and heart palps. I am scared. My doctor was not in the office when my results came in. I work in the medical field so I am able to see my results as soon as they are run. I will not hear anything from my MD till tomorrow AM.. I am concerned to wait that long. I know if your level drops to much you can go into a coma. Today my thought process has been horrible. Forgetting things and even loosing small amounts of time. I am not sure if I am passing out or not. My body aches all over... I am really struggling if I should go to the hospital or if I will be OK over night. I am suppose to work tomorrow.... Im just really scared...


The TSH should be okay "provided the FREE T3 is okay. Is the doctor running FREE T4 and FREE T3?

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

If you are in doubt, do not hesitate to go to the ER. Have them run the FREE T3. Make sure it's the FREE.

Let us hear from you when you are able.


----------

